# email @ dataone



## choudang (Feb 11, 2007)

how do i create the email id in dataone?


behalf//

Rahul


----------



## sauravktr (Feb 11, 2007)

U Have to request them to create dataone email id for u


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 11, 2007)

Why u want a datone email id better use gmail


----------



## choudang (Feb 11, 2007)

actually, this connection is taken by my elder bro "warrior" and now he is at kolkata. he is having all the things, but my dad is asking for it. i have asked my bro, he suggest me to ask here....

where do i apply for it?

behalf//
Rahul


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 12, 2007)

I think in default u will be given a mail id in dataone....
goto dataone.in and then type ur username and password and then log in to vview mailss.. Also u can configure ur Outlook express or ... to download ur maill.. Bye


----------



## freebird (Feb 12, 2007)

the mail account by default is ur username for d1 connxn and password will be  first three letters of ur username+123 for eg: user name be "asad",then password is "asa123".try


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 12, 2007)

^^^ It doesn't work.. I have a dataone conn for the past two years, but haven't cared to try even checking this mail id.. Now after this question, I tried , but it says incorrect username/password. Does this email id also have an expiry period..??


----------



## freebird (Feb 13, 2007)

@It was my default password for my dataone account.it worked for me.perhaps u may call toll free number(hotline) for dataone and asks them to reset the passwd
toll free number for dataone:
*1600-424-1600
*www.bsnl.co.in/network/cust_care_center.htm
*


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 13, 2007)

yes then contact customer care... But dont go to to their office.. or exchange.. there will be no proper response...


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 13, 2007)

The customer care is also always busy


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 14, 2007)

I think No. is 18004241800 Try this...


----------

